# Pristobrycon ID please



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

LINK

What kind of Pristobrycon is this ? Careospinus or macullipinnis ?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

They look like natts to me


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looking at the tail, they aren'r pristobrycons at all are they ?
You might be right Trigga


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

yeah, those look like p. nattereri... definitely not pristobrycon careospinus


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just sent the guy who's selling them an email. An answer (if I ever get one...) I'll inform you guys about.

Thanx


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

Look like natts to me also.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

His answer on my remark that they looked like reds, was "ow then I guess it are reds. But do you want to buy 'm ?"


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

P. nattereri.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Lucien said:


> His answer on my remark that they looked like reds, was "ow then I guess it are reds. But do you want to buy 'm ?"


hahahahaha


----------



## ismheg (Oct 2, 2009)

Lucien said:


> His answer on my remark that they looked like reds, was "ow then I guess it are reds. But do you want to buy 'm ?"


lmao what a scammer


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Haha well he's gotta push em to somebody


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Just plain stupidness I think.
I explained to him that he was selling $5 fishes under a speciesname so rare, that it would be hundreds of dollars worth.

A little later he changed the nem into nattereri.
So I guess it was not really meant to be a scam.... just ignorance.


----------

